# Mystery snail care



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello. :-D

I wasn't quite sure where to ask this. Sorry if it's the wrong board. Anyways, a few questions on Mystery snails:

1. Do they need to be acclimated to the water like fish?
2. Do they require any other special needs for their shell?
3. What about food? Do they need zucchini or algae blocks? (I'm kinda afraid my betta will end up eating the snail's food....lol.)


And please don't say that snails are awful. I've had them in the past and they are just about as much fun as the fish are. SO cute too! Thanks.:thankyou:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!I was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha great!  They're so darling, aren't they?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yep I might get one tomorrow.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

ya i was thinking of getting one also and yes your on the right board


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm probably gonna get one when I have my 5 gallon set up again. =] I hope I can find a purple, red, or blue one to match or contrast Genie's colors though! =] All they have at my hometown's pet store currently are gold and black/grey ones. =/


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Narnian said:


> Hello. :-D
> 
> I wasn't quite sure where to ask this. Sorry if it's the wrong board. Anyways, a few questions on Mystery snails:
> 
> ...


 
Hello. I havent been on these forums for a long time (Since my last betta passed away) but I'm glad I returned. Awesome discussions that I am reading here.

I have had a mystery snail for over a year now. What I have learned is that this guy is incredibly hardy. Me and my girlfriend call him superman or the flash because he does the craziest things. I watched him climb up my tank wall, somehow climb onto the top of one of my plants off of the wall, then jump off of the plant to get on top of my boat decoration. He is so cool!

To try and answer some of your questions:
1. It is always good to acclimate any fish or inverts to your tank because the journey from their birth to your home aquarium has been a long and bumpy ride. I floated mine for 30 minutes then placed him on the gravel using my hand. He started moving around right away.

2. I cannot answer this because I have no idea and would like to know myself. His shell has been fine and looks the same as it did a year ago. The only thing I can say is I use Prime water conditioner and it might have an effect on him but I have no idea.

3. My snail is a great scavenger, like my corydoras, and eats up whatever he can find. I have been reading a lot about their diet lately and what you can feed them and I've found that they will eat most vegetables but you do not have to feed them that to survive. They eat microscopic vegetation and algae that is already caused by the living aquarium. I found a great website with tons of info that would be a good read if you are still interested.

http://www.applesnail.net/content/care.php


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh they love vegetables as treats cause the cannot live on flake food alone (so boring). Zuccini, carrots and lettuce to name a few. Look for vegetables that are high in calcium for there shells.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks for the info and site sampster5000! =] Thanks for the food info SemioticSleep! =]


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow thanks so much for the info both of you.  This helps greatly, and I read the whole link.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am glad to have helped! Thank you Semiotic for your info on what you feed your snail. I will have to try out those vegetables.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I will get a snail in august!


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> I will get a snail in august!


Exciting. I recommend this type of snail over any other. It is so active and fun to watch. You will like it!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Snails are great!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm probably gonna get one mid august myself! =] I hope I get one that jumps around all the time! XD =]


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I like how everyone is contributing to everyones knowledge and adding in their own advice  Makes fish keeping a whole lot easier


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree! =] It's a real life saver! =] Literally! XD


----------

